# Kaiserliche Seide



## Philistyne (27. September 2012)

Wollte heute in SW Kaiserliche Seide herstellen und hatte 13 Windstoffballen 8 braucht man ja für 1 Kaiserliche Seide. Es ging aber gar nicht ! Nun meine Frage: kann man die Seide nur in Pandaria herstellen ?


----------



## alburak (27. September 2012)

die meldung mitten im bild sagt doch schon das man sich in den seidenfeldern aufhalten muss.
tal der 4 winde. anders geht es leider nicht.


----------

